# joke



## cowboyuptex (Oct 29, 2013)

*A man is walking home alone late one foggy night...

when behind him he hears:


Bump...




BUMP...




BUMP...





Walking faster, he looks back and through the fog he makes out the image of an upright casket banging its way down the middle of the street toward him.




BUMP...





BUMP...





BUMP...






Terrified, the man begins to run toward his home, the casket bouncing quickly behind him





FASTER...





FASTER...






BUMP...







BUMP...




BUMP...




He runs up to his door, fumbles with his keys, opens the door, rushes in, slams and locks the door behind him.








However, the casket crashes through his door, with the lid of the casket clapping










clappity-BUMP...




clappity-BUMP...






clappity-BUMP..





on his heels, the terrified man runs.





Rushing upstairs to the bathroom, the man locks himself in. His heart is pounding; his head is reeling; his breath is coming in sobbing gasps.



With a loud CRASH the casket breaks down the door.









Bumping and clapping toward him.





The man screams and reaches for something, anything, but all he can find is a bottle of cough syrup!









Desperate, he throws the cough syrup at the casket...
















and,

















The coffin stops*


----------



## driedstick (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## venture (Oct 29, 2013)

Even for this time of year?

You are one sick puppy!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## webowabo (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow.. 



That...


Is...


Funny..


; )


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 31, 2013)

You nailed me with that one!

:rotflmao:


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 3, 2013)

Ha!!!!   Never saw that one coming,  Great joke

Gary


----------



## Dutch (Nov 8, 2013)

My Dad's favorite Halloween joke was "Do you know what one casket said to the other?" "Is that you coffin?".  He told me that joke over 50 years ago and now I use it as my 'go-to' Halloween joke.


----------

